# Layla has grown lightyears!!!



## MMcCoy (May 12, 2016)

Ok so if you remember a couple weeks back I had a house full of people that I was stressing over, right?

Well last weekend my brother came over (who lay normally hates) She actually sat next to him and let him pet her (granted she had a bit of a bark fest when she woke up and saw someone on the couch) but then she warmed right back up!!! She has never done this with him, she has always done nothing but growl and stay as far away as possible! So Braggs on her for that!!! I think the weekend with company may have helped!!

Now for part 2, Lay has never had a problem with other dogs (except the neighbors poodle) but she never really knew what to do with them. We'd go to the dog park and she would sit under my chair and watch. Even when going to my SIL house she would hang out with 1 dog and just follow it around. Well yesterday I took her to the dog park like normal, but she actually played with the dogs!!! She would run up behind them and get them to chase her! 


My girl has come out of her shell so much in these past 2 weeks! Finally! My "to-do" list with her is shrinking! 



Side note she is getting so big it makes my heart sad :crying: thats a full grown lab and husky mix in the pics. :crying: Why can't my little bitty baby puppy stay a little bitty baby? She turned 6 months on the 12th


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's wonderful news!You're doing great letting her begin to trust again in her own time table


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

She sounds like she is turning into a good dog that you can have one with. Good for both of you!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Looking good! Can't keep them our babies forever. Hope you took plenty of pic's


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

^^Should have read fun, not one!


----------

